

Ask HN: How does HN decide which news to show on the front page? - johnterry_cfc

Hello HN,<p>How exactly does HN decide which news are on the front page? It&#x27;s obviously not just the number of votes, the algorithm seems to be using the time of the last vote as well.<p>Thanks.<p>EDIT: There is this http:&#x2F;&#x2F;amix.dk&#x2F;blog&#x2F;post&#x2F;19574 Is it legit?
======
gus_massa
Most up to date unoficial explanation: [http://www.righto.com/2013/11/how-
hacker-news-ranking-really...](http://www.righto.com/2013/11/how-hacker-news-
ranking-really-works.HTML)

The main part of the formula is oficial and is in the source code (perhaps
with different constants). The penalties are part of the secret sauce.

------
johnterry_cfc
This blog post seems to be explaining how reddit's algorithm works:
[http://amix.dk/blog/post/19588](http://amix.dk/blog/post/19588)

